# Quite Amazing



## QC (Jan 24, 2008)

A girls miraculous recovery leave medicos astounded. It seems post transplant her blood group gradually changed from O- to O+. 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...hange-a-miracle/2008/01/24/1201157559928.html


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow.  That's really interesting.  Amazing what our bodies are capable of.  I wonder if her age and the particular kind of organ transplant she had, had anything to do with this change.

I love the little smile on her face - bet she was giggling when the pic was taken!

LL


----------



## tova (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow!


----------



## car (Jan 24, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> Wow.  That's really interesting.  Amazing what our bodies are capable of.  I wonder if her age and the particular kind of organ transplant she had, had anything to do with this change.
> 
> I love the little smile on her face - bet she was giggling when the pic was taken!
> 
> LL



It was here liver.


----------

